# Expensive Watches On Rubber Straps With No Bracelet Option



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Expensive new watches on rubber straps

It seems to be happening a lot, watches on rubber with no leather or bracelet option

I don't get it

Personally I would never buy a watch on rubber if it didn't have a bracelet option, even a Seiko! But to pay $69,000 for a Patek on a rubber strap?

Really?!


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Panerai is one exception I can think of , may be getting the entry level white dialled Luminor on rubber in July if I try it on and I like it , would never ever buy or wear a Pan on a metal bracelet , but for virtually all other brands/models , I completely agree...


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

As someone who would much rather wear leather (all sorts), sailcloth or rubber than a metal bracelet -- it upsets me not at all.

Each to his own :yes:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

yokel said:


> As someone who would much rather wear leather (all sorts)


 TMI

Some Seamasters look good on rubber, more a work horse than a show pony.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

As John Mayer pointed out on TW, these watches seem to be aimed at the crowd that already have heavy hitters on bracelets in place.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

JoT said:


> Expensive new watches on rubber straps


 I'm with you on this, John. I don't really like straps, either leather or rubber. It took me a long time to source my Orca and Ecozilla on bracelets as they are usually sold on rubber, though the latter did come with both. I certainly think a good bracelet looks nicer than rubber.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Despite rubber clearly not being a friend of the bricey household, I like a nice rubber watch strap on the right watch.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Never rubber, ever!

I'm dead set against it. I loathe the look, the feeling and the smell of it. There are certain watches that do look "at home"on a rubber strap, but even those I would quickly swap to leather.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I wonder what it would be like to spend $69k on a watch without flinching ? :hmmm9uh:



antjrice said:


> As John Mayer pointed out on TW, these watches seem to be aimed at the crowd that already have heavy hitters on bracelets in place.





Roy said:


> I had a rubber that ended up costing me more than that :laugh:


 But did you flinch ? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> I wonder what it would be like to spend $69k on a watch without flinching ? :hmmm9uh:
> 
> But did you flinch ? :laughing2dw:


 I deleted that comment as it wasn't true.
It was a mate, honest. So no I didn't flinch :laugh:


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

I don't mind rubber straps, I use them for cycling to work, perspiration ruins leather and I have to keep my watch in my pocket while working so a metal bracelet would scratch the watch. However, any watch over £1000 should definitely come with a bracelet first and then maybe the option for rubber. I have to think how much replacement straps are from Patel :swoon:


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

I like rubber straps a lot but only on certain watches, those in the opening post just dont do it for me, if you`re going to go for rubber black it has to be and on the right watch can look great.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

60% (that's one of those internet statistics) of my watches DON'T come on a strap I can live with. Admittedly those are anything without a SS bracelet.

I spend half my time figuring out if I can get a bracelet to match the watch and add it into the cost. I've even bought a few 'broken fix it up' and 'needs attention' donor watches in sheer hope with crossed fingers.

But there is no way I would pay for an expensive watch without a metal bracelet option.

You're correct.. these designer's need arrested and taken before a group of their peers and immediately shot. How very very dare them!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> I wonder what it would be like to spend $69k on a watch without flinching ? :hmmm9uh:


 Or the matching cufflinks



















:huh:


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

SolaVeritate said:


> But there is no way I would pay for an expensive watch without a metal bracelet option.


 Each to his own taste.

Of my fifteen watches (none of which came from Argos), only one (the Rolex -- which was a gift to me) has a bracelet. Ergo, I have never bought a watch with a bracelet -- just doesn't look elegant to my eyes.

As for rubber, I have only one. It is beautifully supple, and has no odour at all.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Or the matching cufflinks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The watch is £48607. At least with the cufflinks you won't have the addition of service costs.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

yokel said:


> As for rubber, I have only one. It is beautifully supple, and has no odour at all.
> 
> View attachment 30835


 Well there is rubber, and then there is silicone and it's variations.....I agree rubber is 'orrible but some "non metal" straps are lovely......and no they don't smell.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

My son's Bell and Ross BR05 looks equally good with the bracelet and the rubber strap, one of the few that does IMO.


----------

